# New uniforms: the time is now



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...671&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040



> One of the worst kept secrets in Raptorville is the fact the lads will be getting new uniforms of some sort next year.
> 
> No one's come out and said exactly what they'll look like because who wants to waste a big night of fashion coming closer to training camp, so we're just guessing here and most of the guess goes to personal preference.



Old Ideas...


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I hope they just don't change the colours, I want something more than that
A new logo would be refreshing also​


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet some new uniforms... like nwt mentioned... i dont mind having a new logo... i like the red/black and white thing they have going... just get rid of the purple...


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

No better way to fix your leaky house than to put a brand new coat of paint on the outside of it. Oh, wait, there are better ways...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I love the color scheme you made speedy thief those should be our home uni's , away keep the red ones.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

change the dino at centre court! like many have said b4, the raptor claw is a lot better. and i agree with getting rid of the purple..really, who are we trying to impress? barney?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep the red away uniforms because they're unique. I like the home uniforms, too. The purple can be toned down but I think the black should be, as well.

The Raptor claw at centre court would rock.

Perhaps some of the digital artists on here can give some ideas? I would, but I manage to both suck and blow using Photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I hate how whenever anything is gonna be announced, or even speculated, it's always the "worst kept secret in sports" to Toronto media. Doug Smith can go eat a ****ing donut.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I just dont like the purple black jereseys. everything else is actually pretty nice


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

oh and I love those pinstripe home jerseys. now those were tight


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope those are the new home jerseys. And then have an all-black alternate road jersey. Now, that'd be nice. I don't really like purple. I hope they replace it with Silver.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Speedy, that one a heck of a sick uniform. =)


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

speedythief said:


> http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...671&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason i like our current homes better... if the red were brighter id probably say these


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet. I hope the purple is going to be gone for good.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

MrkLrn13 said:


> I hope those are the new home jerseys. And then have an all-black alternate road jersey. Now, that'd be nice. I don't really like purple. I hope they replace it with Silver.


Having all-black jerseys would be crazy


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn, I like those ones at the top, they are hot.
Seems like I always like the new jerseys (for any team) when they come out, but eventually start preferring the old ones or throwbacks after a little while.

Example: Loved the new Cavs jerseys when they came out, I still like them, but now I would kill for a black/blue/orange numbers Lebron jersey.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i like the jersey for nostalgic reasons...last time we got new jerseys it was the first time we made the playoffs...with a young run and gun wingman dunking over everybody and trying his hardest to win us ball games....


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Having all-black jerseys would be crazy


If by crazy, you mean silly then yes, you're right.

All black jerseys are overrated. Black should only be used as an accept (and purple should be avoided like the plague, but at least it's only an accent colour now). The Raptors should stick with white for home and red for the road. Changing the design is fine but I like the font and the numbers as they are. If they must have an alternate jersey, they should come up with something unique. Every team (hell, even the Celtics (?!?!?!?!)) have a black alternate jersey.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maybe they'll take this jersey and swap the red for white, and use red accents like lettering with the black still on the sites and on top of the ***.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

The thing that I'd like to se changed is the stripe on the side and those stupid 'chevrons' within the stripe. Have a narrow stripe or no stripe at all. Plus using taller (and a bit wider) lettering for team name , player name and numbers.

I'm a huge fan of simple uniforms. I still think some of the nicest uniforms in the league are the Celtics unis and I also like the newest incarnation of the Magic unis.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^ the magic ones are almost exactly like the jazz and kings one. lol. i think that's the new style now


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


>


Too Miami Heat-ish for my liking.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

keep it simple guys lets try and get your purple jersey into a more manly look :biggrin:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ATM said:


> Damn, I like those ones at the top, they are hot.
> Seems like I always like the new jerseys (for any team) when they come out, but eventually start preferring the old ones or throwbacks after a little while.
> 
> Example: Loved the new Cavs jerseys when they came out, I still like them, but now I would kill for a black/blue/orange numbers Lebron jersey.


i know what you mean... im digging those RAPS pinstripe days... lol


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

MrkLrn13 said:


> I hope those are the new home jerseys. And then have an all-black alternate road jersey. Now, that'd be nice. I don't really like purple. I hope they replace it with Silver.


I present to you, the Toronto Spurs!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> I'm a huge fan of simple uniforms. I still think some of the nicest uniforms in the league are the Celtics unis and I also like the newest incarnation of the Magic unis.


Simple is better. Simple has staying power. This is why the pajama Raptors jerseys of the early days didn't last very long.

The Celtics uniforms are good. The third jersey (the black one) need to be sent to the circular bin ASAP. Their third jersey should be the gold St. Patrick's Day jersey they used this year. Now, that jersey rocked.

As for the Raptors, they need to decide on colours (I think red for away, white for home) and accents (silver/grey is always a good one, black would be useful, purple should be canned). The font for names and numbers should be smooth and clear. I wouldn't mind if the names were arched, since that usually looks good.

Perhaps the third jersey should be something completely different, like Barcelona's yellow reflective jersey or Arsenal's wine-colour jersey (the first 2 teams I thought of since I just saw an ad for the Champions League final on TV, hehe). Perhaps the Raptors should go for something completely outside their colour scheme. That might be fun and they'd sell a ton of them if they're good looking.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> I present to you, the Toronto Spurs!


:clown: I didn't know Spurs had red.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> I love the color scheme you made speedy thief those should be our home uni's , away keep the red ones.


Ya, i really like those colors too. Very original. I hate the red that we have now. I want to see knew uniforms too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Chuck: You will see more red. Purple is being phased out. Thank goodness. I am not a purple guy. But new home uniforms are on their way. When they will be unveiled is anyone's guess.


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky_060518.html


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1146563766671&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, didn't I create those?. 
Anyways can't wait to see the new uniforms.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is one you made, JS.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Here is one you made, JS.


I like it! I like it a lot! 

Good job! :clap: :clap:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

BLUE???? where the hell does blue come from?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> BLUE???? where the hell does blue come from?


Well......it goes with the Toronto sports teams colour scheme...

Eg. Toronto Maple Leafs/Blue Jays/Argonauts/Marlies/Rock

They all have some sorta blue in em.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> BLUE???? where the hell does blue come from?


It's original and better than black for a third jersey. I like it!


----------



## DrFunk3385 (May 2, 2005)

Sure. Let's go with that aqua blue.

Then we can be the San Toronto Sharktors.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Purple is bombs.. I like the purple jerseys the best.. BUT black jerseys would be awesome..


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Well......it goes with the Toronto sports teams colour scheme...
> 
> Eg. Toronto Maple Leafs/Blue Jays/Argonauts/Marlies/Rock
> 
> They all have some sorta blue in em.


 I'd rather the Raptors be unique and not have blue in their team/jersey colours.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

it just doesnt fit...blue is sooo random...not that JS' design isnt great...it looks nice..but blue shouldnt be our color scheme at all...we should stick with red/black


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> it just doesnt fit...blue is sooo random...not that JS' design isnt great...it looks nice..but blue shouldnt be our color scheme at all...we should stick with red/black


I dont like red and black cause it looks bad on our unis and its not very original. Blue looks better but its still not that original. I think we should have blue unis with yellow as our accent colour.

I love the uni in speedy's post though. That colour is unique. Its like blue-ish purple. I like it since it kind of keeps purple which was our original colour and it looks good too.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> I'd rather the Raptors be unique and not have blue in their team/jersey colours.


It's also in tune with Toronto's offical colours, here's a picture of Toronto's flag.










I'd like to see some blue in there forsure. I also hope they downplay the logo and used 'Toronto' and 'Raptors' on the front, no logo! (bad memories)

Honestly, I think we should just rip off this design and alter it a little bit, it's modern in cut, yet slightly retro is colours.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

vigilante said:



> Purple is bombs.. I like the purple jerseys the best.. BUT black jerseys would be awesome..


Purple is awful and should be avoided at all costs. Black is 10 kinds of unoriginal and should be avoided at all costs.

It should be noted that this is a third jersey (right?). The regular home/away colours of white/red would still be there. Having a black third jersey is so... lemming-like. I think the Raptors should be original and use something like the above for a third jersey. It would set them apart and you can't tell me none of you wouldn't buy it...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> Purple is awful and should be avoided at all costs. Black is 10 kinds of unoriginal and should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> It should be noted that this is a third jersey (right?). The regular home/away colours of white/red would still be there. Having a black third jersey is so... lemming-like. I think the Raptors should be original and use something like the above for a third jersey. It would set them apart and you can't tell me none of you wouldn't buy it...


The current red jerseys are pretty lame imo. It looks like these Unis were designed by people at roots or the bay. The raptors are "Canada's Team" but they arent canada's olympic team. DITCH THE RED. Id like it if our main unis were exactly like the ones in speedy's pic with the home unis being white with that color as our accent.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd say take out the violet and add beige. :biggrin:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

MrkLrn13 said:


> I'd say take out the violet and add beige. :biggrin:


lol


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

shookem said:


> It's also in tune with Toronto's offical colours, here's a picture of Toronto's flag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the idea of using something like the allstar style. If the 'T' from the Toronto flag could be incorporated somehow, that would be really sweet.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I am down with red and white as a kind of toast to being the only team in Canada with an NBA team.

I kinda like the Toronto flag Shookem posted, its old school, has the maple leaf, and would be an improvement on what we currently have. It would be heavy in the streets like a 7 series beemer.


I agree that black is unoriginal but I don't think I would mind having it as a 3rd jersey.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> *I am down with red and white as a kind of toast to being the only team in Canada with an NBA team.
> *
> I kinda like the Toronto flag Shookem posted, its old school, has the maple leaf, and would be an improvement on what we currently have. It would be heavy in the streets like a 7 series beemer.
> 
> ...


Lots of teams in the NBA with red as their color. I hate that shade of red we have too. I dont know, i cant really explain i guess. I like portlands red jersey but I hate ours. 
I like how the raptors are canada's team but i think having red jerseys to represent that is unnessecary. 

I say we go to a purplish blue like the one is speedies post.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

MrkLrn13 said:


> I'd say take out the violet and add beige. :biggrin:


 LOL! Then all the light skin-toned players would look really weird on the court. hahahaha.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

What do you guys think of these jerseys (don't ask me why Bosh's jersey has a number 7 on it):

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1571/rapsconcept5ci7wu.jpg

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7058/trconceptscopy6si3xj.jpg *

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/2125/raptorsconceptredblackwhitesil.jpg *

*Courtesy of UCLA31


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> What do you guys think of these jerseys (don't ask me why Bosh's jersey has a number 7 on it):
> 
> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1571/rapsconcept5ci7wu.jpg
> 
> ...


 That looks like Houston Rockets meets Team Canada... and Bosh's jersey has #4 on it.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> What do you guys think of these jerseys (don't ask me why Bosh's jersey has a number 7 on it):
> 
> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1571/rapsconcept5ci7wu.jpg
> 
> ...


I like these although they are pretty close to the olympic ones i think.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

First ones are nice.

Keep the maple leaf the hell off them, though, IMHO.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> LOL! Then all the light skin-toned players would look really weird on the court. hahahaha.


LOL. I never said they're going to have a beige jersey, just add a colour on our red jersey. Like instead of having white lines, have beige.

I mit make one later. Not sure though.


AirJordan™ said:


> What do you guys think of these jerseys (don't ask me why Bosh's jersey has a number 7 on it):
> 
> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/...ncept5ci7wu.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice. I like the 1st and 3rd 'cause I think the 2nd one is a piece of $h!t. I just don't like the colours. The red/black/white version is really good, though.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1571/rapsconcept5ci7wu.jpg


Too busy. The font for the name and number is odd (but I'm more of a traditionalist like that). I do like the arched lettering of the name, though.



AirJordan™ said:


> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7058/trconceptscopy6si3xj.jpg


I like the colours but not the maple leaf on the sides. Again, I'm not a fan of the font on the front ("Raptors") because it seems out of place with the jersey. Nice, clean lines need a clean, simple font. And they need to get Bosh's number correct. :biggrin: 



AirJordan™ said:


> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/2125/raptorsconceptredblackwhitesil.jpg


Not a fan of the colours. Too Spurs-ish.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

speedythief said:


> First ones are nice.
> 
> Keep the maple leaf the hell off them, though, IMHO.


:cheers:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/...scopy6si3xj.jpg


Nice but our current font for letters and numbers would look better IMO


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1571/rapsconcept5ci7wu.jpg


Those ones look _exactly _like the Mavericks jerseys, just with different colors. I like them, just sort of unoriginal. And I agree with speedy, don't let the maple leaf anywhere near the jerseys. We aren't Team Canada, we're an NBA team based in Toronto.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Those ones look _exactly _like the Mavericks jerseys, just with different colors. I like them, just sort of unoriginal. And I agree with speedy, *don't let the maple leaf anywhere near the jerseys. We aren't Team Canada, we're an NBA team based in Toronto.*


:cheers::clap:


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

just as long as they don't look like the tampa bay devil rays (ie. blue jays)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

babcock_sux said:


> just as long as they don't look like the tampa bay devil rays (ie. blue jays)


 You know at first, I thought the exact same thing about those jerseys and hated them, but I've grown to like them. I actually think they're pretty hot now.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

the pinstripe home jerseys are teh hottest of all time IMO


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> the pinstripe home jerseys are teh hottest of all time IMO


I hate those, pinstripes are an indiana thing, and their unis look better without the pinstripes. Pinstripes look bad imo.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I liked the old black pinstripe Magic jerseys. Those we're pretty cool.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

But Raptors' pinstripe jersey was ----. It was too busy, had lots of things going on. Like that big Raptor in the front. And the names looked fugly with the zigzag behind them.

I want them to wear it, though.  Throwback jersey.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

MrkLrn13 said:


> But Raptors' pinstripe jersey was ----. It was too busy, had lots of things going on. Like that big Raptor in the front. And the names looked fugly with the zigzag behind them.
> 
> I want them to wear it, though.  Throwback jersey.


Thats not the one he was talking about (i dont think so anyways) He meant the one that was basically the indiana jersey with toronto on the front and raptor colours. Houston had one like that too. I agree, the orlando one was really nice though.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

mo76 said:


> Thats not the one he was talking about (i dont think so anyways) He meant the one that was basically the indiana jersey with toronto on the front and raptor colours. Houston had one like that too. I agree, the orlando one was really nice though.


Yeah...I thought Raps had the ugliest pinstripe jersey.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

What about red and green jerseys? Sort of like the old Bucks, except red would be the dominant color. Not so sure how well a green alternate would work, though.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Red and green? Man...looks christmas to me.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

MrkLrn13 said:


> But Raptors' pinstripe jersey was ----. It was too busy, had lots of things going on. Like that big Raptor in the front. And the names looked fugly with the zigzag behind them.


Amen to that. The pinstripes were awful and should be consigned to the circular bin of history.



MrkLrn13 said:


> I want them to wear it, though.  Throwback jersey.


Bad, bad idea. Teams like that Raptors are too young to have throwbacks. Unless, of course, it's a 1948 Toronto Huskies jersey. :biggrin:


----------

